# Sensible stray cat solution



## Dave1gsxr (Jan 17, 2012)

Great story and one that I would definitely back if given the chance.. Bendigo pet owners terrified of cat killer

*A man has used a suburban community notice board to boast of killing three cats that strayed onto his property, terrifying neighbours in his quiet Victorian suburb.*The notices, posted in the local shopping centre in Strathdale, Bendigo, come three weeks after another sign labelled "Cat death" that warned cat owners any pets caught in a trap he set up in his yard would be "humanely destroyed"."If your cat strays outside your yard and it disappears then it is likely that this is what happened," the notice read."Responsible cat owners, of course, have nothing to fear but if you are not a responsible cat owner and let your cat stray then your cat will pay the price."Now a new sign says the man has trapped and killed three cats — two with collars — and he is thinking about tanning their hides.If the person is caught and is proven to have killed cats, they will face animal cruelty charges and possible jail time, police say.​
Sorry the link didn't work, here is the actual notice.. hope it works..


----------



## euphorion (Jan 17, 2012)

just read that, not sure how i feel about it. don't blame him, don't think he should be prosecuted but i still wish there was another day. my cat never leaves the house, not even during the day.


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

For the record, my cat is an indoor only cat. 

I think it is a great idea that he is trapping them, but I do NOT think that he should be killing them. 

There are plenty of alternatives to having them "Humanly destroyed". Eg they can go to a shelter where the owner will have to pay for them to be picked up or give them to a re-homing agency such as "Little Paws". There are far too many companion animals being sentenced to death in Australia, why are common citizens killing them too? 

He should also be very careful to, it is coming in as a law in Texas that animals can have a sentimental monetary value placed on them. If this ever comes to Australia, he will be sued for this value. 

Unfortunately i doubt that he is be prosecuted also. Australia does not have strong enough animal cruelty laws.


----------



## stimigex (Jan 17, 2012)

I applaud his initiative very well done! It places those that allow thier cats to roam on notice and may well make them think!

We trap and destroy as we found the owners would collect thier prized cats 
from the pound and we had them back in the trap within the week.
So the only solution is to remove the problem completely!


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

stimigex said:


> We trap and destroy as we found the owners would collect thier prized cats
> from the pound and we had them back in the trap within the week.
> So the only solution is to remove the problem completely!



So give them to a re-homing agency who will find new owners and homes for the animals rather than sentence them to death. 

It is not the cats fault that it has irresponsible owners, so why punish the animal?

In saying this, there are plenty of worse things he could be doing than "Humanly" putting it to sleep.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

quick question what does tanning the skins mean? is that drying them out for a trophy?


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> Tanning is a process that preserves the skin but soft (if done correctly). Can be done with fur on or just the skin only.




Tanning is a process that preserves the skin but soft (if done correctly). Can be done with fur on or just the skin only.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 17, 2012)

How is humanely killing the cats cruel????


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 17, 2012)

we get 90% cats in our fox traps the pound instantly puts them down now they dont even try to find owners any more.
i think HEAVY fines for any stray cats OR dogs should be in place and forced removal of repeat offenders.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> Tanning is a process that preserves the skin but soft (if done correctly). Can be done with fur on or just the skin only.



Thank you I thought so I just wasn't 100% sure


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

N.A.T.O said:


> we get 90% cats in our fox traps the pound instantly puts them down now they dont even try to find owners any more.
> i think HEAVY fines for any stray cats OR dogs should be in place and forced removal of repeat offenders.



Yes pounds are well known for that. 

I agree with heavy penalties for owners, it may make people think about what they are doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2012)

my cats well fed and stays inside most of the time. ours to fat and lazy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

What he is doing is cruel and Illegal, yes killing a cat for no reason no matter how humane is cruel.
What he should be doing is taking the cats to the pound, the owner will then have to pay to get them back or the cats at least will have some chance of being re-homed, either way he is still making a difference without having to kill an innocent animal.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> What he is doing is cruel and Illegal, yes killing a cat for no reason no matter how humane is cruel.
> What he should be doing is taking the cats to the pound, the owner will then have to pay to get them back or the cats at least will have some chance of being re-homed, either way he is still making a difference without having to kill an innocent animal.



So a hunter killing a fox or wild boar is also cruel? They are just as innocent as a cat.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> So a hunter killing a fox or wild boar is also cruel? They are just as innocent as a cat.



A wild feral cat no, a domestic cat whos only crime is being owned by a twat, yes.

I do not disagree with what he is trying to achieve one bit, I just think actually killing them himself instead of handing them in should not be encouraged


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> A wild feral cat no, a domestic cat whos only crime is being owned by a twat, yes.
> 
> I do not disagree with what he is trying to achieve one bit, I just think actually killing them himself instead of handing them in should not be encouraged



I have no problem with people arguing that it is wrong, but I still can't see how it is "cruel" if the killing is done humanely and the animal doesn't suffer.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 17, 2012)

your making the assumption he is doing the killing.
if his pound is anything like ours the cat is gone 10 mins after he drops it off.
also once a cat is out of its yard an becomes a problem for the general community it becomes feral.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

N.A.T.O said:


> your making the assumption he is doing the killing.
> if his pound is anything like ours the cat is gone 10 mins after he drops it off.
> also once a cat is out of its yard an becomes a problem for the general community it becomes feral.


Well he kinda implies he is killing them himself when he talks about tanning the skins lol



junglepython2 said:


> I have no problem with people arguing that it is wrong, but I still can't see how it is "cruel" if the killing is done humanely and the animal doesn't suffer.


Ok you are right, cruel is the wrong adjective, how about just morally wrong?


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to do letter drops to peoples houses in our neighborhood stating that baits have been planted in our yard and if any stray cat consumed these baits then they would probably die.
I never did do the baits but I was suprised hardly anyone actually locked the cats away and if they did it would last a week tops. Now I just trap and send them to the pound. The person who made up the letter is probably going after the whole shock attention thing and guess what....... its working.


----------



## littlemay (Jan 17, 2012)

Many pounds in my area do not euthanise immediately, giving the owners a chance to reclaim the animal. It bothers me that this man caught animals that were clearly pets, most likely micro-chipped (possibly even with contact details on their collars...?), and decided to take it upon himself to end the animals life because that is what he thought would be best. I am not advocating that cats be allowed to roam, however i do not think that this man has the right to kill someones animal straight up when alternatives are available.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> Well he kinda implies he is killing them himself when he talks about tanning the skins lol
> 
> 
> Ok you are right, cruel is the wrong adjective, how about just morally wrong?



Maybe, but then again allowing your cat to roam freely is also wrong.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Maybe, but then again allowing your cat to roam freely is also wrong.



I completely agree, I just dont think civilians going around killing domestic cats themselves should be condoned


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Maybe, but then again allowing your cat to roam freely is also wrong.



Yes, It is. But it is not the cats fault, the problem lies with the owner. 

I feel that there needs to be a happy medium found in this situation. As suggested before, I think that there should be large fines for the owners of these animals, especially if caught outside after dark


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 17, 2012)

This is always one of those issues that divide the reptile community....

It depends on which animal people emphatise with.

Cat people will say
Killing roaming cats is wrong and cruel as they are cat people.... yet most would take a shovel to a snake and go ick at bluetoungues

Same as

Reptile people will say
Taking out cats is good as they kill reptiles and native wildlife... while ohh and ahh if a tiger snake or an EB is found and would rescue and relocate little bluetoungues

I happen to like both cats and reptiles (and keep both), so to me this bloke going around (supposedly) killing his neighbours cats is well a total knob jockey..


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 17, 2012)

If anone who owns a cat reading this thread saw this posted on their local noticeboard (besides being outraged), would you lock your cat up 24/7? Or would you assume they are bluffing and ignore letting the cat wander at will?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> If anone who owns a cat reading this thread saw this posted on their local noticeboard (besides being outraged), would you lock your cat up 24/7? Or would you assume they are bluffing and ignore letting the cat wander at will?



Lock it up mate... well mine's an indoor cat anyway. That's what responsible cat owners do.

On the last cat thread we had a member on here boasting bout trapping and killing cats in his neighbourhood, he also happens to be Victorian. Wonder if it's the same bloke?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> If anone who owns a cat reading this thread saw this posted on their local noticeboard (besides being outraged), would you lock your cat up 24/7? Or would you assume they are bluffing and ignore letting the cat wander at will?



I lock my cats up 24/7 anyway, any responsible owner does the same.

Protecting wildlife is the 2nd reason I do this, the first and foremost is I love my pets and letting the roam the streets is just asking for them to be killed or injured, cats get run over or killed by sadistic maggots all the time, and most of the killing occurs for fun, not to protect wildlife


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> If anone who owns a cat reading this thread saw this posted on their local noticeboard (besides being outraged), would you lock your cat up 24/7? Or would you assume they are bluffing and ignore letting the cat wander at will?




My cat is in door only. Yes he is locked up 24/7 and because he has been this way since he was a kitten he doesn't know any different. He has no desire to be outside and doesn't like being out there; I took him outside once when I was sitting my my front lawn, I put him on the grass and he bolted back inside.
I love my cat and I love reptiles, this is the best thing for him and the wildlife


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 17, 2012)

Would any irresponsable cat owners take note do you think?


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Would any irresponsable cat owners take note do you think?



An irresponsible owner would not, no. 

This however does not mean that the cat should die. If the owner is irresponsible then the cat should be re-homed, not killed


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Would any irresponsable cat owners take note do you think?



Depends how "irresponsible" they are...

The majority of cat owners out there really love their cats but don't care about natives so they let them roam at night. These people will keep their cats in til they think it's safe to let them out again.

Then there are those who won't really care either way... if the cat disappears then they just buy the little screaming brat a new one on the weekend.


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 17, 2012)

suprised he didnt hang the collars under the notice...


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 17, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> An irresponsible owner would not, no.
> 
> This however does not mean that the cat should die. If the owner is irresponsible then the cat should be re-homed, not killed



Agreed. So really the guy who put the post up is only really going to get the educated responsible owners to do something about it.
I honestly do not believe the guy was going to go through with the threats re death, why would he/she? why bother posting and risk getting caught than doing it anyway without the notice? This person was trying to scare people into becoming responsible (that is what I belive and want to)


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> This person was trying to scare people into becoming responsible (that is what I belive and want to)



I would really like to believe it is only a scare tactic too


----------



## Tildy (Jan 17, 2012)

Its just not as cut and dried as all that. Scenario: Family with children own pet cat. Cat is normally locked up but most children will forget to shut doors many times in thier life. Cat gets out into vigilantes garden. Cat is killed. Children are heartbroken. If the cat went to the pound first then the children would have the chance to learn the lesson rather than assume that owning animals in general is just too sad and give up completely. Why does he have the right to choose which pet breeds live or die? It shouldn't be up to an individual's opinion.


----------



## ron_peters (Jan 17, 2012)

He / she may not even be killing the cats!!

i think they have come up with an excellent scare tactic, we have loads of cats roaming our streets and i personally am not a cat person but if they are kept out of mischief then great. They do cause alot of havoc when they are left to roam freely as are dogs i will admit, i don't think any pet should roam the street. i would fully expect someone to complain if my dog got out and disturbed someones sleep all night or whatever damage, i would also apologise profusely and offer to rectify.

I think the biggest problem is that people have come to think that cats naturally do things like roam the streets and so forth. I put to you my workmate, she owns a cat and has been asked by her neighbours to keep it under control, she did not. The street members called council and she was sent a letter, to which she got angry and took it up with her neighbour and was fuming the next day at work which is why i know what went on lol. I asked her "then what are you going to do, are you gunna keep him inside or something?" to which replied "NO hell no it's a cat, its what they do'


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

Tildy said:


> Its just not as cut and dried as all that. Scenario: Family with children own pet cat. Cat is normally locked up but most children will forget to shut doors many times in thier life. Cat gets out into vigilantes garden. Cat is killed. Children are heartbroken. If the cat went to the pound first then the children would have the chance to learn the lesson rather than assume that owning animals in general is just too sad and give up completely. Why does he have the right to choose which pet breeds live or die? It shouldn't be up to an individual's opinion.



Well Said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Jan 17, 2012)

Tildy said:


> Its just not as cut and dried as all that. Scenario: Family with children own pet cat. Cat is normally locked up but most children will forget to shut doors many times in thier life. Cat gets out into vigilantes garden. Cat is killed. Children are heartbroken. If the cat went to the pound first then the children would have the chance to learn the lesson rather than assume that owning animals in general is just too sad and give up completely. Why does he have the right to choose which pet breeds live or die? It shouldn't be up to an individual's opinion.



i think losing their beloved pet however upsetting would also teach a lesson, probably one they will take a lot more notice of because they won't have their cat at all any more..

he isn't deciding which pets live or die, he has decided that animals feral to his property will be humanely destroy, i think that's more than fair its not as if he is driving around the neighbourhood looking for cats to kill or anything as ridiculous as that, it is the cat owner who is deciding whether their pet lives or dies by allowing it to roam, inside = no death, outside = possible death, it's pretty simple..


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 17, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> What he is doing is cruel and Illegal, yes killing a cat for no reason no matter how humane is cruel.
> What he should be doing is taking the cats to the pound, the owner will then have to pay to get them back or the cats at least will have some chance of being re-homed, either way he is still making a difference without having to kill an innocent animal.



his reason as said is he likes the native wildlife in his garden and the cats are ruining that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> his reason as said is he likes the native wildlife in his garden and the cats are ruining that



That is not a valid reason, he doesn't have to kill them, he could take them to the pound so your argument im afraid is not valid


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 17, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> That is not a valid reason, he doesn't have to kill them, he could take them to the pound so your argument im afraid is not valid



as mentioned it is likely that the cats will end up back on the streets as cat owners tend to think they and their animals are more important in my experience. also if protecting native wildlife is no longer valid then why do we bother with so many laws? anyway im out


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 17, 2012)

the cats definitely should have been taken to the pound! or even better to a rescue organization...

i foster care for little paws kitten rescue and always educate people about the damage cats do and how its a lot safer for them as well to be kept inside. With the more playful kittens we make them mandatory inside cats, so i only adopt them out to people who have agreed to keep them inside. But not everyone wants their cat inside all of the time... I always make sure adopters know to lock them up at night though. 

Two of my larger kittens escaped last week and ran away. We managed to find them the next day but not every cat that wanders into a yard is aloud to roam. Id hate to think what would have happened if my guys found a similar minded person...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> as mentioned it is likely that the cats will end up back on the streets as cat owners tend to think they and their animals are more important in my experience. also if protecting native wildlife is no longer valid then why do we bother with so many laws? anyway im out


 Its not a valid reason to break the law and kill someones pet when he can do the right thing and take it to a pound, the owners will then have to pay to get them back, I know its not foolproof but thats the laws we as a society choose to follow


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 18, 2012)

More power to him. I am a cat person and own two inside cats. They have a run outside and the neighbours tom cat comes over and winds them up chronically. Being on a couple of acres one day soon I will get the 12Ga out quick enough and it won't do it again.

People should control their animals or foreit the right to own them (in whatever form that takes).

To prove I do like cats, here is a pic of our cats.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 18, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> the cats definitely should have been taken to the pound! or even better to a rescue organization...
> 
> i foster care for little paws kitten rescue and always educate people about the damage cats do and how its a lot safer for them as well to be kept inside. With the more playful kittens we make them mandatory inside cats, so i only adopt them out to people who have agreed to keep them inside. But not everyone wants their cat inside all of the time... I always make sure adopters know to lock them up at night though.
> 
> Two of my larger kittens escaped last week and ran away. We managed to find them the next day but not every cat that wanders into a yard is aloud to roam. Id hate to think what would have happened if my guys found a similar minded person...



I know a few people who have adopted cats, they are inside cats, but all it takes is for a careless visitor to hold the door open too long and they're off. For these cats to be trapped and killed would be punishing the good.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2012)

I had a cat lined up with the .308 rem one afternoon, then I noticed a farmhouse in the distance and the cat gave me a kind of domesticated "meow" :lol: Lucky for the cat I have a conscience. I let it go on its merry way


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 18, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I had a cat lined up with the .308 rem one afternoon, then I noticed a farmhouse in the distance and the cat gave me a kind of domesticated "meow" :lol: Lucky for the cat I have a conscience. I let it go on its merry way



Yes, the way I see it, companion animals (pets) are a completely different kettle of fish to their wild counterparts


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 18, 2012)

we have had cats coming to our place for years - peeing and pooping all over our front yard, on our front door mat and even in my kids play sand out the back of the house. we have spend hundreds of dollars trying everything possible to get rid of these cats the nice way. we have even sent letters to the councils and asked the neighbours, yet it still continues to be a problem.there are a few rentals around us so if one nieghbour does comply, sooner or later another moves in and the same thing happens. people come to our front door and cough at the stink, i am also allergic to cats. my husband of late has suggested that we get a trap and he take them to work (we have taken them to the pound (us footing the bill of the traps and the petrol money to and from the pound). what else am i meant to do??? people need to take responsibilty for their damn animals!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 18, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I had a cat lined up with the .308 rem one afternoon, then I noticed a farmhouse in the distance and the cat gave me a kind of domesticated "meow" :lol: Lucky for the cat I have a conscience. I let it go on its merry way



the .308 rem would have made a mess of it lol, that's like using my 6.5mm for bunnies.

I will just say that there isn't any proof, other then his word, that he actually killed any cats, I think judging by the insinuations of tanning their hides etc, that it was merely used as a scare tactic, trying to shock the owners into action.

but other then that I'm not going to get involved, my girlfriend loves cats to much, and I dislike them strongly, so judge my comment however you want :lol:


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 19, 2012)

or, a better scare tactic, do a letter box drop anomously saying that your 3m bhp has escaped and hasn't feed in a while, so best to keep small dogs and cats inside until you do another letter box drop informing them that the snake has been found...


----------



## -Peter (Jan 19, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> or, a better scare tactic, do a letter box drop anomously saying that your 3m bhp has escaped and hasn't feed in a while, so best to keep small dogs and cats inside until you do another letter box drop informing them that the snake has been found...




You obviously haven't had any large reptiles get out then have you.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2012)

The only problem I see with this is that killing cats one at a time will not really have any effect on their numbers and the damage that they cause.

Would prefer to se a Cat Flu or Mixi for cats. Something that will kill any cat not immunised yearly.

This would allow responsible owners the enjoyment of their pets, while reducing feral population.

Would still have immunised cats being allowed to roam, which could then be trapped and impounded.


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Jan 19, 2012)

Tinky said:


> The only problem I see with this is that killing cats one at a time will not really have any effect on their numbers and the damage that they cause.
> 
> Would prefer to se a Cat Flu or Mixi for cats. Something that will kill any cat not immunised yearly.
> 
> ...



i don't understand how people can say that it doesn't really have any effect on the numbers or damage caused, for every female that isn't desexed you take out, you also take out all their potential offspring and their offsprings offspring, imagine if that cat was allowed to breed twice that's 8 more cats and from each of those the same again.. while it might not seem like much it definitely has an effect in the end..


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2012)

Nup, still not enough to make a significant dent in population of 2.4 million animals (2007 figure).

Need something to reduce total population down to a managable and controlled level, (ie 20,000)


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 19, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> or, a better scare tactic, do a letter box drop anomously saying that your 3m bhp has escaped and hasn't feed in a while, so best to keep small dogs and cats inside until you do another letter box drop informing them that the snake has been found...



That will do wonders for the public image of snake keepers....


----------



## euphorion (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm betting they aren't even trapping cats let alone killing them. Just a threat to force people into being more attentive to where their cats are at night.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 19, 2012)

What happens in the following case though, only complete heartbreak and anger at this man is likely to ensue.

A responsible cat owner keeps his/her cat indoors 24/7. They may have visitors that are not up to par with the cat rules, young children, or just by accident (because yes accidents do happen) that a door is left open by mistake and the cat makes it out and goes for a wander. The man traps this cat and kills it. Not acceptable by any means.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 19, 2012)

The cat- napper- man is prob. targetting repeat offenders...not one off roamers

There's a rotten grey thing always straying around my property but luckily my dog keeps it out of our yard, still it still howls, screams and fights with its buddies in the streets nearby. I've seen it dive down the (dry) storm water drains at times.

That is downright annoying


----------



## nathancl (Jan 19, 2012)

I think we should kill all strays and let all the captives die out then ban cats completely.

if people want a cat they can get something like a spot tailed quoll instead.

as for the ones that were clearly peoples pets. he did put out a warning and they were leaving their cats out....not the animals fault but definately a way to fix that problem....


----------



## Nezikah (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a cat owner, my cats don't leave my house. I agree with what he has said but also think he's bluffing about the cats he's caught. It would certainly put the wind up peoes skirts.

We have a lot of stray cats in our area and they regularly fight outside our home. It's very annoying to have this and also find my birds killed by them during the night. I'd personally support him. It's. It hard to be a responsible owner.



shea_and_ruby said:


> we have had cats coming to our place for years - peeing and pooping all over our front yard, on our front door mat and even in my kids play sand out the back of the house. we have spend hundreds of dollars trying everything possible to get rid of these cats the nice way. we have even sent letters to the councils and asked the neighbours, yet it still continues to be a problem.there are a few rentals around us so if one nieghbour does comply, sooner or later another moves in and the same thing happens. people come to our front door and cough at the stink, i am also allergic to cats. my husband of late has suggested that we get a trap and he take them to work (we have taken them to the pound (us footing the bill of the traps and the petrol money to and from the pound). what else am i meant to do??? people need to take responsibilty for their damn animals!



Buy some moth balls and put them around your perimeter cats hate them. It's cheap and effective.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 19, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> I'm a cat owner, my cats don't leave my house. I agree with what he has said but also think he's bluffing about the cats he's caught. It would certainly put the wind up peoes skirts.
> 
> We have a lot of stray cats in our area and they regularly fight outside our home. It's very annoying to have this and also find my birds killed by them during the night. I'd personally support him. It's. It hard to be a responsible owner.
> 
> ...



Moth balls may be cheap and effective, but why should I waste my money and time keeping other peoples pets off my property? I see cats at our local park hunting birds, do I ring council to get them to lay out mothballs? How about I let my dog roam the street and get other innocent people to deal with it staying off their property?
You have a pet, be responsible for it and what it can do and respect that your neighbors should not have to deal with another persons ignorance.
I do not condone any violence towards pets, but I can see how angry and desperate people can get.

Hell, i am getting angry. 
This is what your beloved pet does to the wildlife.
Keep it indoors.

Louie Cat Eats Bird after Hunting & KIlling it - Feline's Delight! - YouTube

Cat eating baby snake - YouTube


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 19, 2012)

shoulden't kill them, but hell keep your cats locked up at night. I feel his pain


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasn't going to post in this thread but...............

How is this bloke breaking the law? His actions don't sound illegal to me.

You guys have no idea how close i am to doing what this fella is but with dogs atm. I shot one and ran a few others over a while back but to no avail, seriously considering poisoning them now. If i wasn't scared of my dog taking a bait i would have done it yesterday...


----------



## stimigex (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I wasn't going to post in this thread but...............
> 
> How is this bloke breaking the law? His actions don't sound illegal to me.
> 
> You guys have no idea how close i am to doing what this fella is but with dogs atm. I shot one and ran a few others over a while back but to no avail, seriously considering poisoning them now. If i wasn't scared of my dog taking a bait i would have done it yesterday...




Have done simular! parents owned a farm not far out of town and we had a hell of a time with dogs, Bloody townies. Even got to the point of handing back a few collars when they came looking for thier dog.
And before the bleeding hearts start, As a land owner/ farmer you have the legal right to shoot any animal that wanders onto your property!

It quite simple people keep your animals/pets confined as they should be and nothing will happen to them!


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> How is this bloke breaking the law? His actions don't sound illegal to me.



There is far too little information provided about his trapping and killing methods to say what part of the Animal Welfare Act he is breaking. 

It is completely legal for him to trap them as long as he follows the trapping regulations of Victoria as the animals are on his land with out his permission. I have no problem with him trapping them, I think this is a fair enough action (proving he is following regulations).

Under the Victorian Code of Practice for the Private Keeping of Domestic Cats it is recommended that euthanasia is only completed by a qualified veterinarian or a close range gun shot to the brain by a licensed and proficient person. I cannot see him shooting them in the suburbs nor taking them to a vet. Gassing, drowning and poisoning are all classed as inhumane as the animal suffers.

There is more information needed to say why this is "illegal" but the morality of his actions is a whole other kettle of fish


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 19, 2012)

All you people saying he should drive them to the pound to give owners a chance to reclaim them are kidding yourselves. If it was me, I would be doing the same thing, as with the amount of cats I get in my yard I would have to get a 2nd job just to buy fuel to take all the trapped cats to a pound...

"If the owners get a chance to reclaim the cat, it'll teach them to be more responsible" -- what a load... A majority of reclaimed cats are back in the same persons yard within a night or two.

These irresponsible owners most probably don't have any idea where their cats are most of the time, and I don't think they care. They come home from work, feed them, then forget they are there or let them out as they think that their cats have a right to be outside and get to come and go as they please, killing natives in the process

Lock them up, or lose them.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have a reference for that information digitalis? Because if that is the case it makes several popular hunting methods illegal...


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Do you have a reference for that information digitalis? Because if that is the case it makes several popular hunting methods illegal...



Please note that I said the "Victorian Code of Practice for the Private Keeping of Domestic Cats" the information is about DOMESTIC CATS ONLY, not other animals commonly hunted such as foxes, boar etc. 
Also note that a Code of Practice is generally more a guide than a regulation. This Code of Practice can be found on the Department of Primary Industries Victoria under Agriculture. 

I have not said anything was illegal, as there was not enough information required. Also under the Code I said it recommends, not that it is illegal to do other wise.

I have in no way implied that several hunting methods are illegal, if you feel I have please specify exactly how I implied this


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2012)

Digitaliss said:


> Please note that I said the "Victorian Code of Practice for the Private Keeping of Domestic Cats" the information is about DOMESTIC CATS ONLY, not other animals commonly hunted such as foxes, boar etc.
> Also note that a Code of Practice is generally more a guide than a regulation. This Code of Practice can be found on the Department of Primary Industries Victoria under Agriculture.
> 
> I have not said anything was illegal, as there was not enough information required. Also under the Code I said it recommends, not that it is illegal to do other wise.
> ...


 
You implied that it was illegal because you answered this question... 



waruikazi said:


> How is this bloke breaking the law? His actions don't sound illegal to me.



Cats are also an animal that is regularly hunted in Victoria, like the fella the story is about is doing.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't even understand how this is under debate.

If someones pet snake escaped, and later found out a neighbour had killed it because it had got into their yard, everybody would be up in arms. Same thing with a dog (dogs kill native wildlife too, don't forget. I've probably seen more damage done by dogs than cats. Or how about I shoot you if you walk into my yard, humans are much worse than cats too.)

FORGET for a minute that they're cats. Just forget it. It all comes down to one basic point, IT IS SOMEONES PET AND MUCH LOVED FAMILY MEMBER. Sure you might catch feral ones, in that case you would know it's feral. If it has a collar, or otherwise appears to be someone's pet - do the bloody right thing and find the owners or drop it to the pound. 

If you are catching the same cat multiple times, find it a new home where you know has responsible owners (or find a friend willing to rehome it, I know I would put up my hand to help rehome an animal if it's life was on the line).


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 19, 2012)

all that is needed here is find the man/ woman and pat them on the back


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I can't even understand how this is under debate.
> 
> If someones pet snake escaped, and later found out a neighbour had killed it because it had got into their yard, everybody would be up in arms. Same thing with a dog (dogs kill native wildlife too, don't forget. I've probably seen more damage done by dogs than cats. Or how about I shoot you if you walk into my yard, humans are much worse than cats too.)
> 
> ...



There are a few hypocrites out there but i assure you i am not one of them, i have and will give the same treatment to dogs as we are promoting for cats.

Here's an interesting tidbit i found on the DPI VIC code of practice


> Found or stray cats in the possession of a person, other than the owner, must be
> handed over to the local council as soon as possible.



How can a code of practice for cat owners be extended to non-owners?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Cats are also an animal that is regularly hunted in Victoria, like the fella the story is about is doing.



But he aint hunting cats... he's treathening to kill his neighbours pets.


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> You implied that it was illegal because you answered this question...
> 
> Cats are also an animal that is regularly hunted in Victoria, like the fella the story is about is doing.



I see that I have expressed myself incorrectly. I did not intend to indicate that killing a cat, or any other animal for that matter is illegal, merely that his method of killing pets sounds questionable.

May I please point out that a domestic cat are different to feral cats (yes I understand that they both kill wildlife and make a mess in your garden if given the chance). Go ahead and kill feral cats, they are pests, I understand and believe this myself. The male in this story is clearly killing pets as they have collars, which he made a point of boasting about. Once you say the word pet, it brings in the morality issue. 

I have also not said (or intended to imply) that him killing cats is illegal; I understand that you can kill a cat or other animal well within the bounds of the law. My issue is the fact that he leaves out his method of death, which makes you question what he is actually doing to kill it; he may have a completely radical view on what a "humane" way to kill an animal is. 

Going back to the original story posted, it says that he will face charges if caught:



Dave1gsxr said:


> If the person is caught and is proven to have killed cats, they will face animal cruelty charges and possible jail time, police say.



This indicates that officials also believe that he has breached the Animal Welfare Act in some way.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> But he aint hunting cats... he's treathening to kill his neighbours pets.



I would argue that he is hunting a feral animal on his property.



Digitaliss said:


> This indicates that officials also believe that he has breached the Animal Welfare Act in some way.



I disagree, i think that indicates that the publisher is trying to sensationalise the story.


----------



## Digitaliss (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I disagree, i think that indicates that the publisher is trying to sensationalise the story.




I dont think I can argue with that. 

Journalism is all about trying to evoke emotion and this story has done it oh so well.


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 19, 2012)

Cats should be kept indoors and in secure "cat-runs" full stop, make it law!!!! It is a shame that the poster guy has resorted to this but I can understand his point of view and reasons. Frustration. I don't want to have to tolerate some inconsiderate cat owner's ignorance and disregard for other people and the environment. Why put up with cats fighting at night, peeing, pooing, killing.

I love cats and I have a Burmese, he lives inside and goes outside on a cat lead (looks ridiculous but I have lots of birds around my area). Eventually I will make a cat run down the side of my house away from the german shepard we have, that the cat bashes up. I fully support cat registration, and compulsory de-sexing.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I disagree, i think that indicates that the publisher is trying to sensationalise the story.



Believe it or not on the local TV news, they had a guy from Bendigo who had lost his cat and just found it say how "cruel" it now is that he must keep his cat locked up and not allowed to roam!!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 20, 2012)

I love cats, and along with other animals they play a big role in my life to the point where i have dedicated it to their wellbeing. And although i morally do not agree with this bloke i can totally understand what he is doing. I got so angry when a neighbour's cat managed to get into one of my aviaries and eat a clutch of budgies i had bred along with a lorikeet hatchling. My cats are taught from when i first get them that stepping outside even with the door open is a no no ( and yes they learn this, not all cats go flying out the door unless they have been allowed to do so). In a perfect world, everyone would trap the strays and take them to the pound but i understand this is not always possible (Fortunetely my local pound is literally 4 houses up from me). When i was overseas i saw the destruction strays caused, it was literally an epidemic with thousands upon thousands of strays littering the streets of Beirut and in the villages people used to shoot strays on sight. Honestly i really think this guy is using this as a scare tactic, especially when he mentions make hides out of them and i sincerly wish he is because i spend so much time and dedication towards my cats, they are equal to all my other animals and if one of them where to ever step outside accidently and get killed i would be devastated.....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 20, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Believe it or not on the local TV news, they had a guy from Bendigo who had lost his cat and just found it say how "cruel" it now is that he must keep his cat locked up and not allowed to roam!!


Let me guess, Today Tonight or another 7 news broadcast?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> Let me guess, Today Tonight or another 7 news broadcast?



I'm pretty sure it was nine news, Today tonight is banned in this household!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 20, 2012)

I think educating cat owners is the key. I have heard of one method of education that I thought was very effective (although it could well have been an urban myth)……Person traps cats on their property, shaves cat with hair clippers, writes on cats skin with non toxic marker a note….”Last chance, next time I catch kitty on my property he no come home”. Releases cat to allow it to return home…..


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 20, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I can't even understand how this is under debate.
> 
> If someones pet snake escaped, and later found out a neighbour had killed it because it had got into their yard, everybody would be up in arms. Same thing with a dog (dogs kill native wildlife too, don't forget. I've probably seen more damage done by dogs than cats. Or how about I shoot you if you walk into my yard, humans are much worse than cats too.)
> 
> FORGET for a minute that they're cats. Just forget it. It all comes down to one basic point, IT IS SOMEONES PET AND MUCH LOVED FAMILY MEMBER. Sure you might catch feral ones, in that case you would know it's feral. If it has a collar, or otherwise appears to be someone's pet - do the bloody right thing and find the owners or drop it to the pound.



Vixen, if a reptile of mine (or any other animal that is to remain on my property) escaped and ended up with a shovel through it, I would have no one to blame but myself. Would I be upset? Of course I will, but it would be all my fault if it got killed and I would not hold the person who did it accountable. And I would accept it as a lesson to ensure it doesn't happen again...

If it is a much loved pet, then why isn't it in the owners house keeping them company? Did it run-away? I doubt it... Many people have dog/cat doors allowing their cats to leave their property when ever they see fit, sometimes for days, then they come back for a feed and do it all over again.

Cats, unless kept indoors, are a pest and seen as feral's. They go where ever they like, killing/destroying native fauna in the process..



Vixen said:


> If you are catching the same cat multiple times, find it a new home where you know has responsible owners (or find a friend willing to rehome it, I know I would put up my hand to help rehome an animal if it's life was on the line).



This would be a complete waste of anyone's time - I know I definitely wouldn't have the time to drive the amount of cats that come into my yard to a pound or new owner, let alone people who live on a large block of land.



olivehydra said:


> I think educating cat owners is the key.



Like that will ever happen...



olivehydra said:


> I have heard of one method of education that I thought was very effective (although it could well have been an urban myth)……Person traps cats on their property, shaves cat with hair clippers, writes on cats skin with non toxic marker a note….”Last chance, next time I catch kitty on my property he no come home”. Releases cat to allow it to return home…..



Lmfao...


----------

